
When two medical residents visit the 99U design conference - emmabruns
https://medium.com/@emmabruns/when-two-medical-residents-visit-a-design-conference-999f9f8d157a#.c02r5j1u4
======
SyneRyder
This was a short but interesting read, even if just to see the takeaway they
had from visiting a conference of a completely different field. They had the
same impression I've had from attending some hardcore-engineer conferences
that haven't been exposed to much graphic design or startup culture.

I would've loved to hear more of the reverse though, if the design folks
learned any insights from talking to the medical residents, or if they saw
some obvious, glaring flaws in how the more design-centric folks approached
things.

